# Anyone fermented ginger beer without removing the ginger?



## DT007 (10/8/18)

Hi folks,

All I can find on fresh ginger beer recipes is steeping the ginger, and removing that ginger b4 fermenting.
Anyone tried fermenting without removing the ginger?

Hoping it may increase the ginger effect due to the excessive exposure?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bazk (10/8/18)

I leave it in, never had a problem.


----------



## DT007 (10/8/18)

bazk said:


> I leave it in, never had a problem.


Great thanks. Have you noticed an difference in final product doing so? If so in which way?. Hotter?, more ginger?
Guessing it just drops out too?


----------



## Mudrat (19/1/21)

I have done it both ways you get more of a bite when leaving the ginger in only downside is a lot more sediment depending if you peel your ginger or leave it whole and let the natural yeast do the fermentation process.


----------



## djebel (19/1/21)

I always"dry hopped" with fresh grated ginger in the ferment. Never had a problem, except the first time when I didn't think to put the grated ginger in a hop sock and it kept plugging the fermenter tap during bottling .


----------

